# The Manson Family montage



## StefaninLA (Dec 5, 2015)

Im not good with photoshop at all, but here is something i did for funa while back.

There is a famous TIME magazine article that was published in 1969 where the Manson family is sitting in a cave. And this spot was the take off point of the Tate-LaBianca murders, and also the initial hideout after the murders.

I found that cave, and with the help of poorly made Photoshop did a little time travelling.


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2015)

U.S. Copyright Office

http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ14.pdf


----------

